# WUHAN | Sanyang Road Station Project | 229m | 751ft | 46 fl | 210m | 689ft | 45 fl | T/O



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

A development in conjunction with the Wuhan Metro. The taller tower is topped out but the shorter tower just started excavation.

project overview posted by 武汉周大福中心


Taller tower on the left posted yesterday by 斑马斑马 
 

Shorter tower posted by curryliu on 2018-10-29


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-11-03 by 闹钟zz


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-12-18 by firefly1130










2019-01-05 by brian1003


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-03-03 by Allennn


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

229 m

2019-04-19 by 过客999 










2019-04-14 by whhb123 










210 m

2019-04-14 by anson908


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-10 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-09-25 by 大刚


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-12-28 by 太阳黑子


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-07-10 by TaiXiGaoTie


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-15 by Nicholas_Zhou


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Second tower (210 m) is rising

2021-04-08 by curryliu










2021-04-25 by gavin_191


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-18 by 汐凉


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 24:*








武汉长江边观日落云景 by 节节高 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Tower 2

2021-11-01 by 太阳黑子


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By whhb123 via 海拉尔的绿皮车 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-26 by 被猫追杀


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-06 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-17 by 武汉男神


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

武汉夜景内透时刻 by PAN on 500px.com

*May 25 by 嗨懒羊羊 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-14 by chuenglaps


----------

